# Mission Valley Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news - Q and Open?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

41 back in the open after the first. Sorry, I didn't hear about the qual.
Open was a triple with two very well placed birds (l & R) and a flyer very close in right in front of the line. Cold, windy with occasional showers.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Janet for the info on Open


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Yes, please keep us posted. Thanks Janet.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Did the Qual finish?


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I just heard that Steve Low won the Qual with Pilot. Congratulation! Well done.

--Susan


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Steve and Pilot!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Susan How did Moose do?


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

The Moose Man got 2nd thanks to Rob Erhardt. Didn't get the other placements. Can't wait to go to Montana next month and do some training.

--Susan


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulation Susan,Rob and Moose. That is great. He is now Qualified all age.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Steve Lowe and Pilot!!!*


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, Congratulations to Steve and Pilot. Also to Rob, Moose and Susan/.
Sorry that I don't have any info to add tonight. All I know is that the Am only lost 6 dogs after the first series. I'm out so I've decided to head to California Sunday rather than Monday. Gyro has an appointment on the 14th with probable surgery on the 18th. Please keep your fingers crossed that this will put an end to his 1+1/2 year absence from training and trialing. Janet

Hopefully someone will fill in the rest of the placements


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Janet I hope all goes well with Gyro's surgery.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Janet - hope all goes well - let us know
Fred and Tammy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual Placements:

1. Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot, o Steve & Sally Low, h Steve
2. Coolwater's Moose Trax, o Susan Wing, h Rob Erhardt
3. Chugach Security Ca De, o Larry Smith & Jim Dorris, H Don Remien
4. Bigwoods Rip and Tear, o Mark Henry, h Don Remien
RJ. Blue Earth's Riding With The King, o/h John Terraciano
Jams: 4,6,9,10,13,16,21,22

Amateur Callbacks to water marks:

2,3,4,5,7,8,10,11,12,13,17,18,20,23,27,31,33,34,35,37,41,42


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Janet, have a safe trip, and good luck with Gyro.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations Steve and Pilot!

Janet, hope you have a safe and worthwhile trip for Gyro.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Steve, Sally and Pilot!!! And to Susan. Will you be running some trials while you are up here?

Kris


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Steve! Please tell Rob the same. Best to Sally! Hope to see you soon, and way to go!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Open, Am and Derby? Just wondering!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1. Madame Berte of Rimrock, o/h Ronald Kiehn
2. Hidden Bay Primo Pix, o/h Chris Willett
3. FC AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil MH,o/h Glenda Brown
4. FC AFC Remington;s Duck Dawg, o/h Linda Johnson
RJ. FC Colonel Bowie's Revenge, o Jeff Jenkins and Gary Mathis, h Russ Lain
Jams: 3,4,5,7,10,23,27,31,33,37,42


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Good going Russ and Bowie!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ron,Chris,Glenda, Linda and Russ.

Yhanks for posting Steve


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Russ and Glenda and all of those who placed


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Glenda! And you, Linda

Russ - way to go!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

no derby news?

CONGRATS to Ron and Berte, About Time!

Kris


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Marie, I Was So Shocked And Happy, Wish I Could Stay Up Here Longer - But Heading To California


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY Steve and Pilot!!!!!

Woohoooo!!! Huge congrats from your Texas training buddies!!!!

Ace the Border Collie says to tell Pilot, "Way to go fellow fluffy dog!!"


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Open Results: 1st: 23 Waylon-Don Remien
2nd: 59 Chance-Larry Calvert
3rd: 51 Berte-Don Remien
4th: 45 Dart-Judy Bly (Completes AFC!)
RJ: 27 Sage-Karl Gunzer
Jams: 3,4,20,34,37,42,50,57,58


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all those who placed and jammed the Open. Oarticularly to Judy and Dart on the AFC


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Derby Results: I think?

1st - #15, Nike, Fangsrud
2nd - #1, Bandit, O'Brien
3rd - #5, Yancy, Fangsrud
4th - #11, Dealer, Erhardt
RJam - #20, Hammer, Remien
Jams - #8, #12, #18


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Yay, Judy! And AFC? Good for you.

And Karl did get quite a few through the last series - way to go Karl.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric & Doris,Frank, Rob on the Derby placements.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Rob, Bobby and Dealer on the derby place!

Troy


----------

